# Looking for opinions on Optics



## BBRASH (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking for opinions on what you think is the best scope for under $1000 to put on a .300 Mag. I prefer the 50/52mm objective over the 56mm objective and would like to stay in the 3x12 or 4x14 range. I am leaning towards a Meopta, but a Swarovski, Kahles, or Zeiss are also options. Thanks for any input.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Meopta and Zeiss are the same parts assembled by the same people just a different name. 

I have the Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56 and love it. Got it at Scott's laast year for under $1,000.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Meopta or Zeiss will have the best quality glass in them. I personally don't care for Swarovski.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Meopta and Zeiss are the same parts assembled by the same people just a different name.
> 
> I have the Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56 and love it. Got it at Scott's laast year for under $1,000.


Not true. 

Zeiss is Zeiss and Meopta is Meopta. They do not share any of the same parts, glass, assembly or manufacturing facilities.

Meopta glass is considerably clearer and brighter than the conquest line from Zeiss, especially edge clarity, when comparing scopes Apple's to Apple's.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Not true.
> 
> Zeiss is Zeiss and Meopta is Meopta. They do not share any of the same parts, glass, assembly or manufacturing facilities.



Not according to your folks up north.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Prolly ought to mention Kahles.
I do like my Swarovski's.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Not true.
> 
> Zeiss is Zeiss and Meopta is Meopta. They do not share any of the same parts, glass, assembly or manufacturing facilities.
> 
> Meopta glass is considerably clearer and brighter than the conquest line from Zeiss, especially edge clarity, when comparing scopes Apple's to Apple's.


 I was told, but don't know for fact that zeiss makes the glass for the meopro line but that was all.I do think my me pro is clearer than my leupold vx111, I would definatley recommend a meopta no matter who they are made by.My buddy has a meostar and I cant tell any difference with his over my meopro at dark.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Zeiss victory is made in Germany. Zeiss conquest is made in Germany and assembled in the states.

Meopta meopro are made in New York. Meopta meostar is made in Czechoslovakia.

Meopta produces glass for some of the premier optics manufacturers to each manufacturer's specs.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a couple meostar scopes and a pair of meostar 8x56 binos and I have owned kahles. I prefer the meostar. I just bought a pair of vortex viper binos and so far I am pleased with the brand. << they are made in japan though


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to go a little cheaper (700 range) look at the bushnell elite 6500. I just bought one and love the optics.


----------



## One Shot (Dec 19, 2007)

Just bought my son a Meopta 3x12x56 30mm tube and he is very pleased with it.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Meopta is hard to beat for the money! But I will say I do like the new leupold vx-r I put on my muzzel loader this year!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

ive been very pleased with my meopta 3x12x56 illuminated recticle


----------

